# Waiting for my background check Chicago West Suburbs



## Spyralspyder (Oct 6, 2017)

Hiya all.

Ubereats/Doordash gig accepter here with aspirations of Instacart this weekend and waiting for my background check to go through on Amazon. Any advice? I live in the Naperville area and Chicago just popped up on the website. I put in my information and am waiting for my background check to go through. 

Anyway nice to meet you all.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

Hey. Welcome. Check out the Chicago forums. There's an extensive discussion regarding flex program in Chicago area.


----------



## Spyralspyder (Oct 6, 2017)

It went through but the only block available so far conflicted w Instacart. Doh! Will keep checking.


----------

